
Guy got the license plate “NULL” and it was a total disaster - rchaudhary
https://futurism.com/the-byte/license-plate-null-disaster
======
gattilorenz
> he hoped his NULL license plates would make it impossible, or at least
> difficult, for cops to give him a ticket, since they wouldn’t be able to
> enter the ticket into their system

This might be bad reporting, but... Did he honestly expect absolutely no
difference between NULL and "NULL"? That the system uses "NULL" for
unrecognized plates is unfortunate and bad programming, of course, but
still...

~~~
gumby
Null and Root are actual surnames (“family names” in some parts of USA). These
folks, especially Null family members, make it to the news from time to time.

More interesting was the fellow who registered “NO PLATE” in California

------
Traster
Seems similar to Ireland's most prolific dangerous driver - Prawo Jazdy.

Prawo Jazdy of course being the Polish term for driving license that the Irish
police were mistaking for a name.

------
Tempest1981
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904)

------
chrisbennet
Reminds me of "Little Bobby Tables".

[https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

------
air7
Wouldn't he have his own tickets flushes away with the hundreds of erroneous
ones? Seems to have worked albeit with some extra labor.

------
catsarebetter
Wonder if it's possible to do some sort of injection attack using this
method.. guess there isn't enough characters

------
rkagerer
_Speaking at the Def Con hacking conference, Droogie explained how he hoped
his NULL license plates would make it impossible, or at least difficult, for
cops to give him a ticket, since they wouldn’t be able to enter the ticket
into their system._

That was dumb. He's broadcasting malicious intent. Better to just say it's a
novelty and related to his work (which seems true).

------
dan_hawkins
Obligatory XKCD [0] :)

[0] [https://xkcd.com/1105/](https://xkcd.com/1105/)

